# Electric fence advice



## Cowboyfarmer (7 mo ago)

I have a 2 stran electric fence for some calves to graze out some small areas I can’t cut for hay . The fence is about 2-3 acre square we are very dry here no rain in 2 months and 100 + weather . I have 3 ground rods and my fence is putting our 8-9 k Volts it held up well for a month or so now as calves are getting it grazed down I have watched them just stick Thier head between wires and walk through . Am I correct that they are not getting hit due to the dry ground and the fact that their hide is thick and it’s just not shocking them through hide ? Running 3 ground rods everything is checking out 8-9k volts ?? I also when I haul water to them water around ground rods . Not my first rodeo with electric fence but I’m stumped ….


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, sounds too dry.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

1) Possibly too dry. 
2) your ground rods aren't 8' down.
3) Weeds touching are sapping the voltage out of the line.
4) 8-9K volts is low/nominal for cattle, should be 10K or higher.

Ralph


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree with HiTech. Even though you're watering around the ground rods, the rest of the pasture is still dry.
You say they're sticking their head between the wires? How about attaching one wire to the ground terminal of the fencer while leaving the other one hot ?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

PaulN said:


> I agree with HiTech. Even though you're watering around the ground rods, the rest of the pasture is still dry.
> You say they're sticking their head between the wires? How about attaching one wire to the ground terminal of the fencer while leaving the other one hot ?


This works in your situation, I have done it successfully. Put the ground wire between the two hots . I have 3 separate 8’ ground rods each 15’ apart and at least 15’ from any other ground or underground cable. Made a huge difference and it will fry the snot out of you. It tests way more than 8kv


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree with Hayman1 add a ground wire between the to hot wires. 

Also look at the amount of joules that your charger is putting out, the higher the better. My Parmak solar charger puts out about 1.6 joules max.


----------



## Cowboyfarmer (7 mo ago)

PaulN said:


> I agree with HiTech. Even though you're watering around the ground rods, the rest of the pasture is still dry.
> You say they're sticking their head between the wires? How about attaching one wire to the ground terminal of the fencer while leaving the other one hot ?


Is this ok to do I assume I can do that if it may help . There is no weeds and ground rods ar 8’ in the ground . I weed eated around the whole area . Yes it is very dry and sandy soil


Hayman1 said:


> This works in your situation, I have done it successfully. Put the ground wire between the two hots . I have 3 separate 8’ ground rods each 15’ apart and at least 15’ from any other ground or underground cable. Made a huge difference and it will fry the snot out of you. It tests way more than 8kv


thank you guys I will try this and hopfully get Thier attention !


----------



## TimTom (3 mo ago)

Cowboyfarmer said:


> I have a 2 stran electric fence for some calves to graze out some small areas I can’t cut for hay . The fence is about 2-3 acre square we are very dry here no rain in 2 months and 100 + weather . I have 3 ground rods and my fence is putting our 8-9 k Volts it held up well for a month or so now as calves are getting it grazed down I have watched them just stick Thier head between wires and walk through . Am I correct that they are not getting hit due to the dry ground and the fact that their hide is thick and it’s just not shocking them through hide ? Running 3 ground rods everything is checking out 8-9k volts ?? I also when I haul water to them water around ground rods . Not my first rodeo with electric fence but I’m stumped ….


There are several factors that could be contributing to the calves being able to walk through your electric fence.

First, dry ground can be a conductor of electricity, but it is not as effective as moist ground. This means that if the ground is dry, the electrical current may not be able to travel through it as effectively as it would if the ground were moist.

Second, the thickness and moisture content of an animal's hide can affect how well the electrical current is conducted.


----------

